# Enjoying the weather!



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

It's not real outside time unless they're outside the cage! Lol.

They're very, very calm outside. They used to be aviary birds so they're already used to being outside. They don't freak out or anything. And just in case they did, nobody worry, cuz their wings are clipped, and my BF and I were watching them very closely.


----------



## crazycat (Aug 2, 2010)

They are beautiful, but please be very very careful.

When I first got my Tiel his wings were clipped and he couldn't fly. One day many years ago I ducked out the back door to take some rubbish out and seriously in a matter of seconds he tried to fly to me. Instead he managed to get on a gust of wind and take off. He flew a fair distance. I had pretty much given up hope when 5 hours later I still could not find him. I had done up some 'lost' posters and was letter box dropping them in the area when as if by miracle I found him in someones garden. I still can not believe I got him back and honestly it was one of the wort 5 hours of my life, I was absolutely devastated and see it as a very very lucky lesson. I am now so so careful and even though his wings are clipped I never ever open the door when they are out because I know that it only takes a small gust of wind for them to gain some height. Please don't let your tiels outside as this is only one of the many risks.

Just seeing your pictures makes my heart thump remembering that time.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

The are gorgeous tiels. I'm with crazycat on this one. I thoughtlessly took my little girl, Pepper outside with me. She was also clipped. A small gust of wind blew and my little one flew off. I didn't realise that they could do this with clipped wings. That was in may this year. I never saw my little one again. I fell into a huge depression over it and swore that I would never risk one of my birds flying away again. Please, please, please be careful. It only takes the blink of an eye for them to take off.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Your tiels are very beautiful. =]


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I had a tiel who had clipped wings, but he had managed to grow out one flight feather on each side and that is all it took...my son was going out the front door and he managed to get out that front door. He caught a gust of wind and was gone. That was back in June of this year and I was so sad, I could not sleep and barely ate for a couple of weeks. 
I see that your normal gray has one of his flight feathers grown all the way out...that is the reason I mentioned this to you. We just do not want you to have to experience the heart break of losing one of your tiels...that is why we are sharing our concern and our story with you.
Your tiels are very beautiful


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

elenafan23 said:


> Your tiels are very beautiful. =]


Says the one that keeps doing the same thing. I have warned everyone on Talk Parrots about you by the way, so just because you are given opinions here, doesn't mean you won't there.  I am a moderator on that forum as well, so I won't put up with your crap.

OP - please read the thread about posting photos of birds outside without a harness/cage. I would hate for you to lose either or both of your beautiful birds.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Well I was expecting some good feedback, but owell.

I know the risks of taking them outside. I know that random wind gusts can pick them up, and it was not windy. I made sure that it wasn't because it's been windy lately. Yes my *PASTELFACE* cockatiel has his first flight feather grown out, only on the one wing though. When he tries to fly it's very awkward and he falls pretty fast. If he had the one on the other side I would have clipped them to be sure.

I don't appreciate people on here telling me what to do with my cockatiels. As I said, we were watching them very closely. I clipped Marcello just before I took them outside because one of his wings had almost all of his feathers grown back in. I would *NEVER* in a million years leave them outside like that by themselves. If I had to leave for a second, there was a second person watching them. And yet again, I know the whole thing with them getting picked up by a gust of wind risk. It was not windy.

Sorry Solace, but if I want to bring my cockatiels outside without a harness or cage I will. I know I can trust myself to be *responsible* with them being outdoors with no protection but my hands. And I know what to expect from them. I won't post anymore pictures of these beautiful birds not being bound down by a leash or behind cage bars while they're outside.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

They are both beautiful and with perfect colors,especially the whiteface pied is perfect.


----------



## claire2010a (Aug 10, 2010)

Luti-Kriss said:


> I know that random wind gusts can pick them up, and it was not windy.


The thing about random wind gusts is that, well, they're random -- they don't require pre-existing windy conditions.



Luti-Kriss said:


> I won't post anymore pictures of these beautiful birds not being bound down by a leash or behind cage bars while they're outside.


I've long felt that once the decision is made that it's okay to take a bird out of its natural habitat and place it in a human home, it's then difficult to make a credible argument that such a bird should then have "outside time" unfettered by human-made contrivances.


----------



## crazycat (Aug 2, 2010)

You did get some good feedback, pretty much everyone has said they are beautiful.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

They are gorgeous tiels, and I think everyone here echoes that sentiment. We were only concerned about your little ones getting away. What you do is your own business, but there are still people out there who are unaware that clipped birds can still fly.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Beautiful birds...


----------



## MurphysMum (Nov 21, 2009)

Love the pics. they look really happy on the tree branches


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

*sigh*... I'm done with trying to save lives.
claire2010a-Well said.


Well, your birds are very beautiful.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

I appreciate the good comments.

Let it be known, I'm in no way saying that it's impossible that my birds could never get swept up and end up flying away. I know that could happen at any time. The reason why I'm getting offended is because the way everyone is taking the photos. I apologize if it seems like I'm overreacting, but the way the first few people responded to me is kinda offending. Asking me not to take my cockatiels outside without being in a cage or on a harness anymore, and assuming I was being reckless and ignorant. 

These are my birds. I know them. If I didn't trust myself or my birds to be able to go outside together with no cage or harness, I wouldn't do it. Something I said before that everyone seemed to miss is that they are very calm outside. Nowhere near any other birds I've had.

Other birds I've had would flip out when I took them outside. They would get very anxious, tuck their feathers in very tight, and be ready to fly off at any given moment. Rico and Marcello don't even flinch. As soon as I open the door they just sit very still, fluff up and get comfortable.

I know at any time they can get excited by something and try to fly off, but they've only done that a couple of times in the many times I've taken them out all Summer.

My point is, I'm responsible with my birds. I can trust myself to be as careful as I can. And I trust that they will be calm and can be trusted outside. And I don't appreciate a lot of the comments about being more careful or how I shouldn't do that. 

I didn't read that sticky post about taking your birds outside without a cage or harness. I came by it many times but I assumed it was something about rules to abide by if you do. If I had read it before, I wouldn't have bothered posting these. >.<


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

your tiels are adorable


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

They're very beautiful. And don't be offended. You didn't see the other thread. We've just had a lot of discussion on here recently about the dangers of having them outside without a harness and would hate for anything to happen to your birds. I had one get away and her wings were clipped and she showed no interest in flying before. One day she went straight over the fence and there was no wind. They're birds and their instinct is to fly. Luckily I got her back but it scared me enough to learn my lesson. They are very cute.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Next time, please add a warning to your post. I don't want members seeing this and thinking everyone can do it without knowing the risks.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Your tiels are gorgeous.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

honestly, i dont take mine out without the harness or cage. anything can happen. i know you know your birds, just like i know mine... but these people are being kind enough to care to warn you about the risks. its kinda rude of you to get mad. theyre just concerned cuz theyve experienced cockatiel loss and they dont want to see it happen to yours. its not only sad for the owner, but very sad for the birds. they cant survive that long in the wild. its endangering them with that ever so small risk. let me tell you something. dally, my clipped female is rediculously calm outside--she loves it. i was walking her through a park on her leash and harness and she saw a gull which spooked her. shes usually never ever jumpy about things like that and she tried to bolt when it made noise. i wasnt expecting it to happen and i wouldve lost her if she wasnt on harness. you should be more cautious and not take the risk. and as an environmentalist, i will tell you, non native species destroy the ecosystems. its not worth the risk. but whatever. should you decide to not take heed to these peoples warnings, thats your fault. you wanna risk it, go ahead--but dont say anyone here didnt warn you.

they are very very nice birds and were only all saying these things cuz were concerned. if we werent, we wouldnt have said anything. we just dont want another bird owner to go through the heartbreak.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Well said Dallytsuka...we WERE concerned.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i know. and its a bit upsetting that people take that concern in the wrong way.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Those are beautiful birds! The pastel white face is my favorite! I wish we had more variety of cockatiels like that in CT!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

They are very gorgeous. 

Freak things can always happen, a wild animal startling them or like the others said a gust of wind. I would imagine if the worst happened you would be very sad over them being gone. I'm just speaking from experience because as a child my mom's tiel did fly off even though he was clipped. It was heartbreaking worrying if he was being fed and knowing he must be so scared.


----------



## kat (Jul 7, 2009)

What about hawks? you wont see a hawk coming and their wont be anything you could do about it once a hawk has your bird. White tiels especially stick out like a sore thumb to a hawk. Whats worse is you would know that your bird would be dead. If they just fly away you could at least hope that they found a new home. No pet should be outside with out a leash besides dogs in a dog park or fenced back yard.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah, hawks are another issue. watching americas funniest videos they had a not so funny clip. some kid brought their hamster out and a huge red tailed hawk dove down and took it!


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Why in the world would that be on AFV...that is not funny AT ALL 
When my Snickers got out, he was up in a tree and we chased him for hours...I WATCHED as a hawk swooped down out of nowhere and nearly got my tiel. :blink: It was so fast and I could hardly believe that Snickers got away...the hawk was coming right at him and he managed to get away. I was so upset and angry...I usually love hawks because they are beautiful creatures and he was just doing what comes natural for him, but that was my baby and I literally threw a huge can of tea at him. Anyway, it was so awful to see that happen. I never did find my Snickers and I think of him often.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

we are essentially parent figures to our pets... i dont blame you for the anger, i even respect and love hawks, red tailed hawks are my favourite animal but if one ever went towards any pet of mine boy would i be pretty miffed at that bird!


----------

